

SendGrid's free plan now allows 400 emails per day with full feature access - thinkingserious
https://sendgrid.com/free

======
mtmail
So maximum 12.000 emails/month, slightly more than mailgun's 10.000
emails/month. Great news for customers (or freeloaders like me). I used
mailgun's free tier as SMTP server for projects (a couple of daily emails with
attachments to myself via cron) because it was easier to setup than dealing
with an SMTP setup with my hoster.

